# Keene, NH Bottle show pictures...



## woody

We just got back from the Keene, New Hampshire bottle show and I thought I would share some pictures of the show.
 The first picture is from Norm Hecklers table.


----------



## woody

More of Hecklers...


----------



## woody

more...


----------



## woody

This is a Dr. JW Polands medicine bottle blown at Stoddard


----------



## woody

Here are some of Peter Austin's bottles. Peter is the owner of Austins Antiques in Chichester, NH


----------



## woody

more of Peter's table...


----------



## cookie

Went to the show today..had a chance to visit  with  Mike George, Jack Stecher and George Waddy and got to see some great bottles......


----------



## cookie

another pic...


----------



## cookie

another...


----------



## woody

Here are some of Jeff Noordsy', (kungfufighter), bottles. He was set up next to Peter Austin, same as last year.


----------



## cookie

one more..


----------



## woody

More of Jeff's table....


----------



## woody

more from Jeff...


----------



## woody

another from Jeff, aka kungfufighter, of this forum


----------



## nhglass

Great pictures, must have been a wonderful time []


----------



## woody

Here is a picture of Jeff with Peter Austin to the right of him.
 He was selling conversing with a potential buyer, I believe.


----------



## woody

Michael George, aka (earlyglass), was also set up at Keene.


----------



## woody

Mike had a nice display of bottles, also...


----------



## woody

more...


----------



## woody

Here's a better picture of Mike, (earlyglass)


----------



## woody

Another vendors table


----------



## woody

One for Matt, (guntherhess)


----------



## woody

another nice display. Looked like a pint or quart sized Harrison's.


----------



## woody

Indian Queens......


----------



## woody

I'll post more in a bit...... I have an errand to do.[]


----------



## RED Matthews

Thanks Woody and Cookie,  I would have loved to been able to get to the show, thank goodness for people like guys, bringing some review of a great event.  And including pictures of FORUM members that we haven't met yet. RED Matthews


----------



## woody

It's hard to get good pictures of Stoddard glass because it's so dark.


----------



## woody

Labeled pontils.......


----------



## woody

Cathedral pickles....


----------



## woody

This vendor had a nice array of labeled bottles.


----------



## woody

another angle...


----------



## woody

Guntherhess would have liked this display of Dr. Kilmer bottles.


----------



## woody

Notice the differents Merchants bottles on the left...


----------



## woody

This was Terry McMurray display from McMurray Antiques and Auction.


----------



## woody

more....


----------



## woody

more Merchants....


----------



## woody

Drakes, Kelly's and Queens....


----------



## woody

another nice display case.


----------



## woody

Barrel bitters......


----------



## woody

Here is Jim Gratton, (saratogadriver), with his mom. He had the whole family with him. Very nice people...


----------



## woody

Here is a display of 8, count them, 8 Cancer and Cankor cure bottles, all broken. I guess the digger did find one whole one, though.[]


----------



## woody

another nice display...


----------



## woody

more...


----------



## woody

Busy place........


----------



## woody

Lots of beautiful Stoddard glass to be had.


----------



## woody

This vendor had a nice display with the back lighting.


----------



## woody

another one.


----------



## woody

too many bottles and not enough money....LOL!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> Another vendors table


 
 I drink that N.O.S before  a dig once in a while [8D] good stuff!  
   Very nice glass at the show Wood.I wish I could dig a pit with a table full of  that good stuff in it []
   Hey I was looking for a puce  Eagle,couldn't find one []


----------



## woody

I didn't see any, either, Rick!!![8D]


----------



## Poison_Us

Looks like it was a nice show. *sigh*  Saw them 2 KU-10s in the display and I just wanna grab them thru the monitor..


----------



## GuntherHess

> One for Matt, (guntherhess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment (1)


 
 Those are nice bottles. Not unlisted but fairly rare.
 I wrote about them in this post a while back...
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=147&start=0&hilit=potter%27s
 Nice to see another one.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Thanks you guys for the show....nice to see all the stunning glass,...Woody, was that the glass "whatizit?" plumbob looking thing on Norm Hecklers table?....I think there was a post here about it awhile back....Real nice job on the photo's Woody, and Cookie!...If I had a choice of one of the bottles shown, It would be that Poland stoddard bottle....(maybe I'll see another after studying them again later,...Also the Swaim's wannabe was awesome)....Not as good as going, but cheaper.[]


----------



## bostaurus

Sure would like to have that Veterinary cabinet!


----------



## JOETHECROW

Woody,...had another question for you,....Do you (or anyone else) happen to know what this bottle I'm showing was? It looks like lockport glass, but even though it's in with other Merchant's bottles, I don't recognize it..I also wanted to compliment Jeff and Mike for their really quality looking wares...[]


----------



## sandchip

Thanks so much to everyone who took the time to take and post so many great pictures.  Yeah, I wanted to see bottles, and y'all delivered, but my favorite picture is the one with Jim Gratton and his mama.  Spend as much time with your parents while you can.


----------



## woody

That plumb bob thing bottle had water embossed on the panels, Joe, although I didn't ask Norm Heckler what kind of bottle it was. 
 Maybe Jeff or Mike can chime in as to what it is.


----------



## earlyglass

Are you talking about the Willington insulator? That is the sided piece (which comes to a point) in the center of the first picture. It is a mid 19th century lightning rod insulator produced at the Willington, CT glass factory. It is embossed "Patent" on one of the sides, and was priced at $1750... if I remember correctly.

 Mike


----------



## woody

Yes, that is what Joe is talking about, Mike.
 I don't know how I came up with "water".....LOL!!!![] 

http://www.prices4antiques.com/glass/insulators/Insulator-Willington-Glass-Works-8-Sided-Cone-Yellow-Olive-6-inch-B152003.htm


----------



## JOETHECROW

Thanks Woody, and Mike...
          Interesting info,....Water huh?, It's okay Woody,...It sounds like something I'd disremember too. In fact, after looking at all that fantastic glass I'd probably forget my own name.[]


----------



## bottle man

Hi, can anyone please tell me who had the myers rock rose from connecticut and the new london flasks? Thanks


----------



## woody

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Woody,...had another question for you,....Do you (or anyone else) happen to know what this bottle I'm showing was? It looks like lockport glass, but even though it's in with other Merchant's bottles, I don't recognize it..I also wanted to compliment Jeff and Mike for their really quality looking wares...[]


 
 I was too busy taking pictures and didn't notice what the embossing was, Joe, although I assume it was blown at Lockport, NY.


----------



## woody

> ORIGINAL: bottle man
> 
> Hi, can anyone please tell me who had the myers rock rose from connecticut and the new london flasks? Thanks


 Can you quote what picture it was when you reply???
 Maybe it will joggle my memory.....


----------



## CazDigger

Hi Joe, that "Lockport-ey" thing is an ADR Albany NY blacking bottle. (I think is is Abraham D. Rosencranz?? I don't think it was a Lockport Glassworks product. I was there at both shows disguised at Keene as Dave Powell, (I had his nametag) I was the one with the nasty stitched-up chainsaw wound on my knee for anyone that was there.
 Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW

Hi Mark,....oops, were you wearing chaps? It's happened to enough people I know! Glad they got you stitched up! Thanks for the info on the Albany bottle (Wasn't there an Albany glassworks?)....Now I want one...Any idea on value? I feel good seeing all that Lockport glass there alongside the Stoddard.[]


----------



## CazDigger

Hi Joe, I think they might be from the Saratoga Mt Pleasant glassworks. I have seen them SB and aqua, and they go for about $75-200 depending on the color/pontil etc.
 No I was not wearing chaps, I always thought that if I was "careful" I wouldn't need them. Well..... I WAS careful and it still happened. I am sooo lucky that it only nicked my kneecap and all I needed was stitches across my knee without any surgery etc. It is healing nicely but it was very scary when it happened! Guess what my next purchase will be?


----------



## JOETHECROW

Hey Mark,...did the saw kick back on you?...We're in a logging "epicenter" here, and while usually it's a weekend warrior like me that gets it, sometimes the loggers get careless too, there have been some really gory incidents...Thank you for the info,...a bottle to put on my wish list.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found a reference to it's drab cousin here. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Albany-bottle-with-chain-links%3F/m-331518/tm.htm Take care now. J.B.


----------



## saratogadriver

That is Cturtle AKA Ron Rainka's table.    If you don't know Ron, he lives in the Moore's house in Mass.   As in the J an IE Moore's turtle ink Moore.    

 He is a MAJOR souvenir piece collector.   Mom buys from him pretty much yearly.

 Jim G





> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> more...


----------



## saratogadriver

Thanks for your kind thoughts.   I've gone to the show with my folks since I was about 11.    I'm 45 now, and my wife and daughter were there as well.   My daughter was off doing her own thing (she's into marbles).    I've started doing the drive over from VT now, as my folks prefer not to drive that far themselves anymore.   But we do still all have fun.   I think I've only missed about 3 shows in all those years, and we consider it one of our major family holidays.

 I'll post my one and only purchase from this year when I get some pics of it.

 Woody, it was neat to meet you, and it's cool to get to see some of the other folks' pics.   I don't know that many collectors personally.

 Jim G




> ORIGINAL: sandchip
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone who took the time to take and post so many great pictures.  Yeah, I wanted to see bottles, and y'all delivered, but my favorite picture is the one with Jim Gratton and his mama.  Spend as much time with your parents while you can.


----------



## BillinMo

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> Yes, that is what Joe is talking about, Mike.
> I don't know how I came up with "water".....LOL!!!![]
> 
> http://www.prices4antiques.com/glass/insulators/Insulator-Willington-Glass-Works-8-Sided-Cone-Yellow-Olive-6-inch-B152003.htm


 
 Thanks for providing that link.  I knew there were a couple of these around.  

 The old Milholland's insulator books pictured this in the back with the unclassified items and named it "Bordeaux" (presumably for an early owner of one of these) so that's what a lot of insulator collectors call this.  If I remember correctly, one of the McKearin books also pictures it and that's where the "insulator" designation comes from.  

 So far as I know, the jury's still out on this one and it's never been proven to be an insulator.  I really don't think it's any sort of telegraph insulator, and I don't see how it could be used as a lightning rod insulator, either.  No one's found a corresponding patent on it. 

 One theory that gets mentioned about this is that it's a lightning rod PENDANT which is purely decorative and doesn't insulate -- like these.  

 Thanks for posting all those photos, Woody!  There was a lot of top-notch stuff at that show, and great displays, too.


----------



## woody

You may be right, Bill.
 I haven't seen many insulators that were hollow as that one is.
 Most of the ones I've seen are very thick glass.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Woody,...had another question for you,....Do you (or anyone else) happen to know what this bottle I'm showing was? It looks like lockport glass, but even though it's in with other Merchant's bottles, I don't recognize it..I also wanted to compliment Jeff and Mike for their really quality looking wares...[]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was too busy taking pictures and didn't notice what the embossing was, Joe, although I assume it was blown at Lockport, NY.
Click to expand...

 

 Thanks Woody for following up on my question, _and_ your great pics (and attitude)


----------



## nhglass

Hi Woody, I just e-mailed you as I had a question for you, thanks, Dale.


----------



## glass man

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE PICTURES....WONDERFUL/BEAUTIFUL BOTTLES!! JAMIE


----------



## saratogadriver

Let's see if I can get a couple of pics of my one purchase from Keene on here.  It the quart W.E. Bonney, the hardest size to find.   I put my little standard Bonney barrel in here for perspective.   It's a beauty, with just a hint of interior haze in the bottle two bands that is quite hard to see, and a really nice sparkle to it.


----------



## saratogadriver

oops, first upload didn't take entirely.   Here's a closer shot.  Bought it from Ed and Lucy Faulkner, who wrote the most recent ink bottle book.   They were in the front room, where you first come in.   The also had a wonderful off color VT spring water bottle that I lusted after, but $1800 is way above my purchasing limits.

 Jim G


----------



## Penn Digger

Thanks for the pics.  Have now sadly missed the show two years in a row, primarily due to the economy.  Pics almost made me feel like I was there.  Always one of the best shows!

 PD


----------



## Stardust

WOW ~ what a treat for me and when I got to Jim Gratton and his mama I had tears in my eyes and I think it was Jimbo who said spend as much time with your parents while you can ~ That is so true!!!! Woody, you made it like I was right there from my bed. I almost thought I could reach out and grab a bottle. Thank you  so very much.  ; D star ~


----------



## woody

Your welcome, Star.....[]


----------



## madpaddla

Fantastic pics.  Sure wish I went.  But wow...that is some nice glass there.


----------



## beendiggin

Thanks for the pics ..great job covering that great show.


----------



## CALDIGR2

WOW! NICE photos, but from the looks of the prices you'd need a wheelbarrow of cash to buy anything. Plaino green snuffs for $795. I can't get $79.50 out of them in these parts.


----------



## rraack

Woody,

 I've been looking for a nice example of a GIV-43 / Seeing Eye O.P. Flask . Do you recall anything about the color or condition of the flask on Heckler's table and what he was asking for it?


----------

